# New recording - with Ebow!



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I recently picked up my first Ebow. Great for adding synthy, ambient textures to tunes. I had been working on his tune for a while and the Ebow seemed to fit right in with it. Comments etc are welcome:

http://soundclick.com/share?songid=7279029


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool, glad you like it. Interesting instrumentals.

Vent alert.

Love the EBow, and so does everybody who borrows mine...constantly. As recently as last Monday it went to a recording studio in a friend's hands. Every time I tell myself to tell people to get their own damn EBow, but I give in anyway so as to not burn any bridges...not that I go around borrowing junk all the time. 

By the way, it sounds great on banjo. Imagine, sustain on a banjo!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Sounds pretty cool Bagpipe. I've still got the Ebow I bought back in 1985. I've even tried using it with acoustic guitar and electric bass in the past. You can get some pretty unique sounds out of it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Derek was that intro eBow'ed guitar reversed? Or through a reverse delay? Or just eBow'ed guitar? Or just reverse delayed guitar? The clearly eBow'ed guitar stuff is crazy cool. I like the harmonies. I remember many, many years ago rattling the walls in my parents house while trying to get controlled feedback ala _Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For_ and never quite being able to do it. And then the shock years later when I found out it was an eBow...I mean _of course_ they'd invent something to make that easier.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Ian, the intro part is guitar with delay, then reversed - no Ebow. 

I agree with you - the EBow is great for that controlled feedback sound - all of that song was recorded direct to my POD - no amp. This EbowPlus has a switch which gives regular Ebow or the other setting which provides "enhanced harmonic mode" - that setting is cool, but its a little too much high end-y. I'm still learning how to dial it in.

Gotta agree with everyone so far though - the Ebow is tons of fun - especially when you start heaping on delay, reverb etc.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Very cool. I have known about the ebow for decades but as of yet never got one. Now that I'm experimenting with some simple recordings I think I'll have to get one.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

How hard is it to suppress the urge to pick? Serious question. I'm trying to imagine fretting with one hand and just.....*holding something* with the other.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

mhammer said:


> How hard is it to suppress the urge to pick? Serious question. I'm trying to imagine fretting with one hand and just.....*holding something* with the other.


I guess its a kind of intuitive thing. I dont really feel the need to pick with my right hand while holding the Ebow. There certainly is a bit of technique to acquire in using the Ebow well though. At first, I would place the Ebow close to the string and wait for the string vibrations to start. In the manual it mentions softly "banging" the string with the Ebow which causes the string to start vibrating immediately. I've been having more success with that recently.

I"m also having to fight the idea of "more is better". Theres certainly too much Ebow on the recording above, but I had just gotten it and was all "excited as a little girl". It seems to be more effective when you show a little restraint.


----------

